# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Podwyzszone ciśnienie w oczach a ćwiczenia na siłowni

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

Mam podwyzszone cisnienie w galce ocznej. W jednym oku 26 w drugim 28. Wciaz ro ie jeszcze badania pod katem jasky. Chcialbym zapytac czy moge cwiczyc na silowni?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## ZdroweOko_com

To już pytanie ściśle do lekarza specjalisty,który zbada Twoje oczy i podpowie czy wysiłek fizyczny jest w Twoim przypadku wskazany,ale jeżeli masz tak wysokie ciśnienie,to na pewno nie możesz się przemęczać.

----------

